# Forever Poodles - Jennifer Manders



## LynnO (Feb 2, 2013)

I am still looking at breeders - this is harder than I thought - LOL! 

I have been corresponding with this breeder on an upcoming litter. Any feedback would be appreciated. She is located in Florida. 

Many thanks,
Lynn


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

From a quick look at her website, I think you landed in the right place. AKC breeder of merit, heatlh testing, great looking poodles. Good luck. Perhaps others on the PF know of her.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Again, my first impression from the website was that they were reputable......I would definitely check with PCA and see what they say and see if anyone else here knows of them. Also found out that "AKC breeder of merit" doesn't really guarantee much. Do your due diligence, check with PCA, see if others here have heard of them, and possibly talk to others who have purchased their poodles. Don't make a quick decision until you are comfortable with the breeder.


----------

